# Sold!!!!



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2013)

I couldn't find the old post where I mentioned this before, but in summary; I had a Mad Dog knife that I was issued in the Seal Teams and discovered they are highly collectable, so I decide to try and cash it in. Got a nice surprise in the mail today a check for it's sale. I didn't even realize it sold, I assumed they would inform me by email or something. Arizona knives takes a 25% commission, but I still made out pretty good. Woop! Woop! here is the link to the knife http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/Mad-Dog-Knives.aspx 
My knife was third row on the right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats Barry....... how far are you from Chandler- IRS auctions is selling a bunch of wood there. Just saw it yesterday.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats Barry....... how far are you from Chandler- IRS auctions is selling a bunch of wood there. Just saw it yesterday.


 30 miles, I'm on it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

Dang Barry you didn't have to settle for a 25% commission I would have sent you a couple flat rate boxes of wood man. 

Congrats on the sell.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> 30 miles, I'm on it!




Good luck- seems like some nice wood. Best thing is it is usually dirt cheap- worst- never have an auction near me............


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> 30 miles, I'm on it!


Nice of Mike to help you spend your money :laugh:

Pallets of possibly really nice wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow, awesome!! That's some serious $$$ for a knife.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Good luck- seems like some nice wood. Best thing is it is usually dirt cheap- worst- never have an auction near me............


 Yea, I stopped looking at IRS cause nothing was ever near me, till now :) Is anyone familiar with them. They say they encourage you to look at the wood in person, and I want to. Cant see a way to find the location or when viewing is available. Curious what they mean by "import cherry" and a couple of other wood names that don't come up on google...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, I stopped looking at IRS cause nothing was ever near me, till now :) Is anyone familiar with them. They say they encourage you to look at the wood in person, and I want to. Cant see a way to find the location or when viewing is available. Curious what they mean by "import cherry" and a couple of other wood names that don't come up on google...




I have no clue- never been close enough. I watch it though- some screaming deals east of the Mississippi on all kinds of wood and equipment. You want to check what the Pick up rules are. Good luck


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, I stopped looking at IRS cause nothing was ever near me, till now :) Is anyone familiar with them. They say they encourage you to look at the wood in person, and I want to. Cant see a way to find the location or when viewing is available. Curious what they mean by "import cherry" and a couple of other wood names that don't come up on google...



1509 North Arizona Avenue, Chandler, AZ 85225 upper right corner has this as asset location. At those prices -I would be in a lot of trouble with the little woman.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh duh, it was right there..... Well I can't contact anyone cause it's the weekend, and the auction closes on Monday, so I doubt I will get a chance to preview it, but I signed up and am bidding on a few of the lots anyhow. Cant get too crazy cause I don't have that much storage space. We will see what happens on Monday. I'm sure there are a lot of people waiting to snipe...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Oh duh, it was right there..... Well I can't contact anyone cause it's the weekend, and the auction closes on Monday, so I doubt I will get a chance to preview it, but I signed up and am bidding on a few of the lots anyhow. Cant get too crazy cause I don't have that much storage space. We will see what happens on Monday. I'm sure there are a lot of people waiting to snipe...




I watch these off and on- you might be surprised- sometimes they go dirt cheap....... GOOD luck.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad you sold the knife. Early merry christmas!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I did OK on the auction I think. Picked up 500 BF of soft maple, 64 BF Shedoa, 48 BF 8/4 Iroko, 224 BF Anigre, 270 BF of "import Cherry" hopefully I can find out what the real name is when I pick it up. I found some picture on line, looks perfectly acceptable for making shadow boxes and cutting boards though. Just over 1100 BF total for just over $900 including buyers commission. I won all the bids I entered except some 8/4 Jatoba, which I don't know how I would have used anyhow, just wanted some variety, but someone was bidding it up so I backed out. I picked mostly smaller lots cause I just cant handle 800-1000 BF lots, wish I could. I got the soft maple cause I really like it as a general purpose wood, much better than pine, and in this case, much cheaper. Your right Mike, the stuff really went cheap, wish I had room to get more...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2013)

GREAT less then 90 cents a board ft- ya scored.........


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> GREAT less then 90 cents a board ft- ya scored.........


 Thanks for the heads-up BTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations on the sale of your knife, I'm amazed at the price but I don't follow these things. 
You picked up a lot of wood at an amazing price also.
From one veteran to another, I salute you and thank you for your service MCPO.


----------

